# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  buiding a cabin in the bush info on spans

## whalemush

I intend to build a cabin in the bush.No bush fire issues as in large cleared ground.
I will use treated pine h3 but hardwood posts with galvanised ant traps on each.
Cabin 6000 long by 4000width  -the perfect rectangle with 4000 pitched roof-single span
Round hardwood Posts 250 diameter at 1500 distance
Posts will be 1000 above ground and 500 into ground
Bearers H3 90 by 90 by 6000 long
Joists H3 90 by 45 at 400 distance by 4000 long
Wall uprights and noggins H3 90 by 45 by 3000 to 4000 high.
Flooring yellow tongue.
Central beam H3 200 by 45 by 6000 long standing on 250 diameter post at each end.
Windows doors insulation etc to fit.
Steel cross bracing.
Any comments/suggestions?
Am I overengineering?

----------


## barney118

A picture of your design would help. Not sure why you are choosing H3 for all of your materials.
It is only needed for exposed or in ground use (H4)
You will save on costs using T2 or mpg for walls/floors/ roof as all under cover and weatherproof.
250 posts in HW will be quite heavy, assuming you have the means to lift and sourcing from " the paddock?"also in the sticks how will you go for power for tools etc.
Where are we talking about? What is the wind rating for the area? As being clear wind design comes into it, also what type of soil/clay are you on.
Do you need a permit from council? As being close to the bush still might have you in a brushfire zone. 
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## olmeri

Depends where you live.  I've been told that in Victoria there is no zero fire risk, even in towns the 12.5 BAL applies.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Central beam H3 200 by 45 by 6000 long standing on 250 diameter post at each end.

  I would double check that central beam in the span tables, anything that spans 6m is usually a bit bigger.

----------

